# captain america throwing the shield



## billc (Jul 14, 2011)

Over at screenrant they have a clip of Captain America throwing his shield around and it looks pretty good.  With a week to go till it's release, I am still cautiously optimistic that the movie might not be really bad.

http://screenrant.com/captain-america-movie-clips-sandy-123669/


----------

